# Ludwigia Brevipes???



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have this and I have had conflicting IDs










This pic looks more like Brevipes, but I currently went through a black out so it is more leggy than it usually is. That is the confusion, normally it is more dense.

Sorry for the bad pic


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Go to the following site:

http://plants.usda.gov/java/nameSearch?keywordquery=ludwigia&mode=sciname

If this is something you collected locally the is not much of a chance that it is L.brevipes. But if you received it from someone else it could be. Unfortunately, I'm on my work computer right now and not able to see the picture(s), otherwise I could give you a better answer. Generally, for plant ID I use Diggs/Lipscomb/O'Kennon's _Illustrated Flora of North Central Texas_ and Diggs/Lipscomb/Reed/O'kennon's _Illustrated Flora of East Texas_ as my primary sources and go from there.

If you have a pic or twenty handy and you get this during normal business hours today you can email them to me at work. I do quite a bit of ID, but normally wetland plants, and not so much full aquatics. I'll PM you my work email.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

After looking at it I think it's _L. brevipes_. Most plants will have some variation in growth form at one time or another.

That Diodia I collected (Virginia buttonweed) had two distinct submergent growth forms when I compared the plants collected in Houston vs. the ones collected in Chambers County. One had wider leaves that were slightly wavy, while the other had thinner straight leaves. But they both looked identical emerged with the same flowers and fruits and characteristics in the stems/nodes.

-Dave


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _L. brevipes _to me too. _L. brevipes _usually has leaves that are lighter or greenish toward the stem, as this does.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------

